# Vorbaulänge messen, aber wie???



## Frey (2. April 2002)

Hi Leute, 
ich wollte mal wissen, wie man die Länge des Vorbaus bestimmt!
Ich meine, von wo man messen muss und wie man den Neigungswinkel dabei einbezieht!
thx Frey


----------



## Frey (2. April 2002)

Los Mädels, wie geht das?
Strengt euch mal an!
Ich muss das echt mal wissen!
cya Frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelflitzer (3. April 2002)

Vorbaulänge ist der Abstand Zwischen Schaftrohrmitte und der Mitte der Lenkeraufnahme. Der Neigungswinkel spielt da keine Rolle, wenn er nicht gerade 45° beträgt.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## mahatma (3. April 2002)

Der Neigungswinkel wird mit einbezogen.
Stell dir vor, der Vorbau stände mit der Gabelschaft-Klemmöffnung gerade auf einer Tischplatte, so daß der tatsächliche Neigungswinkel nach oben zeigt.
Nun ergibt sich die Vorbaulänge aus dem rechtwinkligen Abstand der beiden Mittensenkrechten der Klemmöffnungen. 
Also Mitte Gabelklemmung bis zur Senkrechten der Mitte Lenkerklemmung.
Ganz einfach, oder?  

gruß gt


----------



## ritzelflitzer (3. April 2002)

@ gt: Nu wirds ja philosophisch. Ich gehe davon aus das man am Vorbau entlang mißt und nicht an virtuellen Linien, dann ist der Neigungswinkel egal. Bei einem Neigungswinkel von 15° ist deine gedachte Linie gerade mal 1/2 cm kürzer. Und wenn ich so diverse Vorbauten nachmesse haben die immer am Vorbau entlang gemessen.

Gruß Ritzelflitzer


----------



## rotwilderer (3. April 2002)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß die Vorbaulänge entlang des Vorbaus gemessen wird.
Im Bild unten wird der Vorbau mit dem Syntace "StemChecker" gemessen.
Genausogut funktioniert es aber auch mit einem Geodreieck oder einem Lineal. Einfach auf den Vorbau legen und von Mitte Lenker bis Mitte Steuerrohr messen.


----------



## GT_Frodo (4. April 2002)

-> Foto: Ist ja der Hammer, was es schon alles für ein Klump zum Messen gibt, das kommt ja fast an den Neigungswinkel-Messer ran, der mal bei der bike beilag.

Ich messe auch einfach mit nem Zollstock von Mitte Justierschraube vom Headset bis pi mal Daumen mitte Lenkerklemmung, entlang des Vorbaus, also Winkel egal.


----------



## fiveelements (4. April 2002)

normal wird die länge schon mitte / mitte gemessen. ich ahbe aber schon erlebt, dass ein und dieselbe herstellerangabe bei verschiedenen vorbauten verschiedene messergebnisse brachte. das ist echt glückssache.

länge und steigung alleine bestimmen nicht ausschliesslich die lenkerposition. spacer und lenkwinkel müssen ebenfalls berücksichtigt werden.


----------

